# Victoria Baths, Manchester - April 09



## CHEWY (Apr 6, 2009)

Visited here with a few from Northwest Exploration 

The Victoria Baths, near Longsight in Manchester, were designed as a prestigious baths complex by Manchester's first City Architect, Henry Price, and opened by Manchester Corporation in 1906.
In their design and construction no expense was spared.
The facade has multi-coloured brickwork and teracotta decoration, the main interior public spaces are clad in glazed tiles from floor to ceiling and most of the many windows have decorative stained glass.
For 86 years the Victoria Baths provided both essential and leisure facilities.
Private baths and a laundry were housed there along with three swimming pools and the Turkish Baths.
The main swimming pool was floored over in the winter months to hold dances.
In 1952 the Victoria Baths installed the first public Aeratone (jacuzzi) in the country. The Victoria Baths was closed in 1993.
The building is now in very poor repair and yet remarkably intact with most of the stained glass and original tiling remaining.
the Victoria Baths is listed grade II* on the List of Buildings of Architectural and Historic Interest.





*The Pics*















































































































full set of my pics here ​


----------



## ricasso (Apr 6, 2009)

Fantastic pics mate, it must have cost a fortune to build,love the stained glass and ironwork


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Ric 

i think it was built for around the sum of £35,000..
not much today, but ££££££££s (Kerching) back then


----------



## goodeavens (Apr 6, 2009)

Excellent site & excellent pictures, thanks for posting


----------



## nutnut (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are awesome photos Chewy, so much detail captured of such an interesting location, love it!!!


----------



## channonwindmill (Apr 6, 2009)

I remember this place from the Restoration programme on the BBC a few years ago. Looks like they do regular open days now:

http://www.victoriabaths.org.uk/


----------



## theterrorwheel (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW like that alot, awesome pics aswell.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 6, 2009)

Absolutely bloody fantastic set and report mate. Well done.


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 6, 2009)

this place is magical, I love it. I thought that they were being restored? am I a dumb ass? (don't answer that  )


----------



## scribble (Apr 6, 2009)

Superb photographs!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 7, 2009)

Such superb details...the stained glass and tile work are incredibly beautiful.
Stunning pics as always, chewy.


----------



## vanburen (Apr 8, 2009)

I was in there on sunday,they have open days on the first sunday of each month.nice pics.


----------



## scrappy (Apr 9, 2009)

it was a good day, as you say well worth a visit! i wont start a new thread, just chuck a few on here if its ok chewy


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 9, 2009)

Fab pics, scrappy. Haven't seen that stained-glass window before...it's stunning!


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 9, 2009)

High quality photos there guys.


----------



## Monstertriker (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anybody remember the in one of the " Prime Supect" films when the bad guy let his Rottweilers loose on a victim in the disused pool? It was filmed here.

Also, they used the disused railway station opposite picadilly later on in the same film. It was at the very end of the film, when the baddie meets his makerGreat place that was, well worth a wee visit sometime. Unless someone already has from here?


----------



## beccy (Apr 16, 2009)

This looks like a really fantastic place!! Great report guys!!


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks People 

they was getting ready for the open day Van when we went.
had to dodge the cleaning women to get to some bits


----------

